# Thumb slipping



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

As many of you know, I just recently got into conventional surfcasting, and so far, it's all good. With the help of LarryB, some books, and youtube video clips of Tommy, I can make a decent lob. However, I'm realizing that I can't power well into a cast because my thumb keeps slipping on the spool. I have sweaty hands so that's probably what's causing it, but I've tried gloves, rubber tubing, and a leather pad but still slipping. Any tips, tricks or outlandish ideas?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Most common is a section af bicycle innertube that fits your thumb comfortably. About 1-1.5 inches long is all you need. Just don't get it too small in diameter, it can cut the circulation off.

Another tip is how you grip the spool. Most guys grip the rod then reach up with the thumb to grip spool. Try this. Apply the thumb FIRST, get a good grip then reach down and grip the rod. You will find you get more "contact surface" and thus less slippage. 

Tommy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

get a smaller reel- 6500 ABu's- Avet SX...

Or remove your reel seat of your rod. 

I used to have that thumb slipping issue also-squeezing a tennis ball willl help created hand strength.

But when I'm wade fishin- I carry a small black intertube to avoid them slip ups.

For them sweaty , palmy hands....you can always get your sweat glands removed


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

you can also buy thoso nifty little things at fishing stores, its a thick piece of leather, about 2-3 inches long and an inch wide with elastic around the back to make it easy to slip on and off of your thumb, seems to work well for me, they cost a buck or two


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hate to say it, but slowing down and smoothing out your cast will solve a lot of your problems.

While a lot of guys use inner tube, it is very hard and does not provide a particularly good grip - IMHO. Ruffing up the contact area with some course sand paper will help.

Personally, I have used a finger section from a much softer canvas backed 'glovelly'. Not available in the US, but there will be something like it.

Good luck - BB


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Neil,

The very best thing that I've found is to cut the fingers out of industrial protective gloves. Not the big bulky type but the modern ones designed to maintain dexterity. They are thin, comfortable and some have a layer of Kevlar (gotta have a sharp pair of scissors...lol) with a rubbery coating. They are comfortable, grip GREAT and last a long time. Also, no black residue on the line like the inner tube leaves.

Tommy


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Neil, that piece of "glovelly" that you gave me last week certainly does give me a better grip than the leather guard I was using -- thanks.

I'm glad you mentioned that they are not available in the states: I'd hate going around to hardware stores asking for a "glovelly" -- might get some pink garden gloves shown to me. I'll check for the glove Tommy mentions.

By the way, I just finished reading a nice article by Jim Sutton in yesterdays paper -- "Going the Distance", about yourslf and distance casting as it applies to surf fishing. I'm sure Frosty will get you a copy.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> As many of you know, I just recently got into conventional surfcasting, and so far, it's all good. With the help of LarryB, some books, and youtube video clips of Tommy, I can make a decent lob. However, I'm realizing that I can't power well into a cast because my thumb keeps slipping on the spool. I have sweaty hands so that's probably what's causing it, but I've tried gloves, rubber tubing, and a leather pad but still slipping. Any tips, tricks or outlandish ideas?


When I apply the power too soon in my cast is when my thumb slips.
Think of a pole vaulter trying to push himself over the bar before the pole is ready to launch him. He would not be working with the power of the pole. same with trying to apply power to the rod before it is ready to spring foward.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

slow down and smooth out your casts like suggested above...it might be hard because i know you just want to cast a million miles haha but after throwing a couple trips your hand will get stronger and the slipping wont be a problem

also you could try a little bit smaller reel (again mentioned above) and use that until you get the hang of it and then switch to the bigger reel 

my friends thumb slips on my trinidad TN30 because hes used to his tekota 600 and its much smaller...i started on a trinidad tn30 and i had the same problem as you but after a few days of casting my hand got stronger and it was no longer a problem

either way good luck!


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

AlantaKing,

Great to hear that you are out there fishing and practicing. Another thing that I would suggest is Flex-Rap finger protection wrap. This is a wrap that I saw the westcoast guys using and it seems to work pretty well. It reminds me of the soft flexable tape that athletic trainers use but it has a rough outer surface. Remind me the next time that we get together to bring some along for you to try.

LarryB


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

One great way to strengthen your thumb is to take a pony clamp (spring clamp) and squeeze the handles between your thumb and index finger. If you don't have the strength to do it one handed just use your other hand to assist it then let go and hold on with one hand. I would only recommend doing this about 3-5 times per hand and 2-3 times per week.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

*info*

Thanks for all the imput on this. Putting the thumb on the reel first and the glove ends seem like a winner. Cheers Darren


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies. It gives me a few more things to try out this week. I'm throwing with a BPS Cape Point Special with the plate seat replaced with the smallest regular seat that fits the blank paired with a Penn 525 Mag. The reason I replaced the place seat is that it mounts the reel almost 1/4" higher off the blank than a comparable screw-type seat; I can grip it a bit better than before because I can wrap my thumb around it a bit more. I only seem to be having this problem throwing the CPS with 8nbait; casting the OM lite with my other 525 Mag and 6nbait, I don't get the slippage issue. 

Tommy, I'm going to try your method of thumbing first, then gripping the rod. 

Larry, when are we getting together for casting practice again?


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

its the weight thats messing with you....youll get used to it fast and you wont have the slip any longer....the more you throw it the less slippage you will have so you odnt really need anything just need to throw more...you will be fine and slipfree in no time


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Sea Level said:


> Neil, that piece of "glovelly" that you gave me last week certainly does give me a better grip than the leather guard I was using -- thanks.
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned that they are not available in the states: I'd hate going around to hardware stores asking for a "glovelly" -- might get some pink garden gloves shown to me. I'll check for the glove Tommy mentions.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff, no worries. Already downloaded a copy of Jim's Piece and sent a link to Penn in the UK & US.

Will have to look out for those kevlar reinforced gloves Tommy mentioned - BB


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*grip the knot*

I use a leather thumb pad and wind the line on so the shock knot is in the middle of the spool and wind 5 or 6 wraps to the side out of the way. I make sure the knot is located where I can get a good grip on it with the leather thumb pad. DO NOT do this with your bare thumb.

Using the knot to get extra purchase I was throwing 12 and bait this past week with no hint of slippage.

Hope this helps- retie your shock knot regularly.

One word of caution the leather thumb guard works great for this but using a pair of simple cotton gloves can lead to the cotton getting stuck on the knot. And as I said trying this with a bare thumb is asking for trouble/sliced thumb if the knot slips at all during the cast


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

just go back to spinning reel.  no more hassle of backlash and thinking about the wind or darkness.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Perhaps a little negative when the guys asking for help???? BB


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

terpfan said:


> just go back to spinning reel.  no more hassle of backlash and thinking about the wind or darkness.


What's the fun in _that_? It's not a good trip without a bird's nest or two...fishing and nature  

Actually, I'm moving away from spinning gear because there's a lot to be said for the capacity and drag of a conventional. Even a cheapie conventional has a drag system that's as smooth and constant as a high priced spinner. I'm comfortable using conventional gear. 

Neil, I'm interested to learn more of this "glovelly" you're talking about. Is it a type of glove, or is it the material that makes it special? Is it like one of those rubber coated cotton gloves used for gardening?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

AtlantaKing said:


> Neil, I'm interested to learn more of this "glovelly" you're talking about. Is it a type of glove, or is it the material that makes it special? Is it like one of those rubber coated cotton gloves used for gardening?


Yes, they are rubber with a canvas backing, I have used them since circa 1981.

Let me have your e mail address and I will scan in the order form and mail it back to you - Neil

PS - if you have smallish fingers I have some that are too small for mine and can send you a couple to try.


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

*good gloves*

hey guys ive had good results using ANSELL hyFlex foam gloves size 9 11-800. tough and durable.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the input guys. I used several of the tips this weekend in practice and the slipping was all but gone  I did have a couple of minor mishaps, but I'd attribute that to the cold weather. I thumbed the spool before gripping the rod, used a piece of suede in place of the leather, and slowed down the cast a bit. It turns out that I was pulling with my left arm too early, and not turning my body enough in the cast. Rotating the body more before starting the cast really did it for me, and I was able to make good distance, _consistently_   ; and no soreness to boot. 

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

Maybe it's just me but I never have a problem with slippage if I'm casting with proper technique. It's only when I get out of form that I get any slippage at all. 

Proper technique along with a well trained, callused thumb solved most of my problems.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, my hand sweats a lot pretty much all the time, so it's a lot harder to grip stuff. Imagine trying to cast with suntan lotion all over your hands


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

keep a rag in your pocket or on your belt loop and constantly wipe your hands off and see if that helps you out with the slipping cause of sweat


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

*Too Strong Rod?*

A funny thing this slipping. 

I was wondering what I was doing wrong when after 30 years of casting I was suddenly experiencing this problem under certain conditions and with particular setup. Although some form of finger cover may help, I don’t think that is the solution as I always “lubricate” my finger with spit or water to avoid burning the line and this only happens with one particular rig. I also need to “feel” the line peeling off my reel to control over winding.

I came to the conclusion that it happens when you are using a rod that is too strong for you to load properly. You then tend not to optimize the rods flex. The amount of line on the reel also seems to effects this, more line, more leverage.

With a well balanced rig I don’t have this problem.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

soooooooo have you fixed the slip?? sure hope so! and if not keep at it and good luck


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes I did. I posted my update a couple of days ago. Basically, my grip on the reel was not optimal and the leather pad I was using was too smooth. I've got the slipping problem solved, so it's on to getting past the 100yd mark.  Thanks everyone.


----------

